

SmartStack vs. Consul - deverton
http://igor.moomers.org/smartstack-vs-consul/

======
kapilvt
This article has several misconceptions ignores a few other considerations.
consul is doing raft consensus for data replication, and its k/v api is not
gossip based, its strongly consistent. the author seems to have missed the
comparison to serf on the consul website which might have elucidated some
misconceptions that ~'gossip is used to transmit all data'. the article also
seems to be under the misconception that you have to run serf binaries as part
of consul (its embedded gossip lib). it also ignores the operational
simplicity of a single binary vs. managing a zk cluster + smartstack setup. zk
(at least till whenever 3.5 comes out) doesn't tolerate dynamic cluster
reconfig nicely without round robin restarts. it feels like a pretty biased or
uninformed comparison coming from the author of one of the things being
compared (partially forgiven as a result of it being a response to a
comparison being made by the other software).

